# Sesame oil, refrigerate or not



## jpinmaryland (Dec 31, 2009)

This is a pretty nice bottle of Kame brand. If I recall correctly, refrigeration seemed to separate the oils from the water or something. However I found an unopened bottle in my friends fridge that they didnt want. It did not appear to be in any danger of separating like that

So what the verdict on sesame oil? Fridge or no?


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 31, 2009)

No.


----------



## bigdaddy3k (Dec 31, 2009)

I've never had too.


----------



## wanna be (Jan 1, 2010)

I would store as you would most if not all oils.In a cool dark place.


----------



## lorenzo (Jan 1, 2010)

I never fridge any oils.


----------



## larry_stewart (Jan 2, 2010)

I dont know why, but I always have , with no ill affects, other than it gets a little more viscous with the cold, so u need to bring it to room temp ( or at least a little warmer) when u plan on using it.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 2, 2010)

larry_stewart said:


> I dont know why, but I always have , with no ill affects, other than it gets a little more viscous with the cold, so u need to bring it to room temp ( or at least a little warmer) when u plan on using it.



Yup.  There's no harm in it, just no necessary.


----------



## Claire (Jan 8, 2010)

I don't refrigerate oils, either.  Some do get thicker when cold (I have a pantry that is very cold in the winter and cool in the summer), so agree that if you do store in the fridge, take them out and let get to room temp so they're easier to pour.  Never had an oil "separate", maybe that's a product of refrigeration?  At any rate, I'd buy the smallest amount rather than keep it longer if you don't use it much.


----------



## Selkie (Jan 8, 2010)

I don't refrigerate oils or vinegars - just a matter of convenience with a dash of ignorance.


----------



## TheNoodleIncident (Jan 8, 2010)

i also refrigerate sesame oil, no problem...if it gets thicker, its barely noticeable, and hasnt affected my cooking...it def does not solidify like some others can (ive had olive oil do that)....im nearly certain that any oil will eventually go bad or rancid, but it may take a long time (depending on the oil)....seems that others have success without refrigeration, so unless it will take a while to use it all, it looks like you can go either way

also, there is no water in oil to separate....if there was, you have something besides pure oil, and it would prob separate without the cold, anyway


----------



## jpinmaryland (Jan 17, 2010)

yes I think you're right it was not a separation of water/oil that I noticed way back but perhaps part of the oil congealed and the rest was still liquid. Anyhow that was a long time ago. thanks for your help.


----------



## tzakiel (Feb 11, 2010)

I don't refrigerate it.  I don't think it would matter either way.


----------



## masteraznchefjr (Feb 12, 2010)

i don't refrigerate it. it shouldn't really be refrigerated


----------



## Robo410 (Feb 12, 2010)

oils I use a lot (olive canola) I do not fridge. but I do keep in a dark bottle, in  a cool place.  Oils I do not use often (sesame) I do fridge...they can and do go rancid.


----------



## gage (Feb 21, 2010)

I only refridgerate walnut oil, and tea oil. I also don't refridgerate ketchup.


----------



## RMGRANDSTAFF (Mar 20, 2010)

I put mine in the fridge also..


----------



## madcitypaul (Apr 4, 2010)

I use mainly olive, grape seed, and sesame oils, and I don't refrigerate them.  When I make a vinaigrette with olive oil, I've had the oil harden and separate, but like the others say, when you let it get back to room temp. it's just fine.


----------

